# 2007 Saab 9-7X 5.3i



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Saab 9-7X Stereo Installation

In the next few weeks/months, I will be supplementing the stock stereo in the 9-7X. The goal will be to keep as much stock appearing as possible. From the outside, the only noticeable change will be the stealthbox. I thought about replacing the stock headunit, but I like it and haven't found anything I really like to replace it. It currently supports my iPod through a PIE interface and Sirius through the SIR-GM1 adapter. I do have to say, the low prices on the AVIC-F90BT are really making my consider adding one...

*Current parts list:*


 JL 500/1v2
 JL 300/4v2
 JL Stealthbox for the Trailblazer
 JL C5-650
 JL C5-525x
 JL XC-PCS2-2B 2 gauge amp wiring kit
 3x JL XB-BLUAIC2-18 (18' of 2 channel premium RCA)
 PAC ADD-GM24 (wiring harness for the back of the stock radio)
 
Why so much JL? Because I can. It started with the JL Stealthbox. It was the one thing I knew I wanted. For amps, I would have preferred Zapco (I have them in both of my other cars), but there are no dealers nearby and I didn't want to buy unauthorized online. JL Amps were cheaper, but still high quality. After the decision to go with JL Amps, I strongly considered Rainbow components. At that point, there was so much JL in the system I decided to make everything but the headunit JL.
*
Current stock headunit plan:*
Other people have tapped into speaker level outputs or used a AOEM-GM24 to grab the output from the headunit. The AOEM-GM24 is reputed to reduce sound quality. I'm going to try to tap directly into the wiring at the rear of the headunit using the ADD-GM24 harness. 
*
Current progress:*
The amplifiers are mounted on an amp rack in the rear cargo well. The stealthbox is in place and bolted down. The RCA and speaker wires are run, but not hooked up inside the doors/dash. I am waiting on the power wire kit and my front speakers. I did not run speaker wire to the rear speakers because it would have required drilling through the door panels and adding grommets. Since the rear is really just for fill anyway, I tapped into the stock rear speaker wiring at the Bose amp. (This is the method used for front and rear speakers in 99% of the Trailblazer installs).

Pics posted soon.

Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Relocating the air compressor and drilling holes in the floor. Neither is required, but they definitely make the stealthbox fit better.

























Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Plans changed with the headunit. I went for a Pioneer AVIC-F90BT. They're so cheap I couldn't resist. It's a bit slow sometimes, I wish it had iGo 8.3, I wish the Sirius and HD radio displays were a bit better, and there's a bit of noise inherent to the Windows CE software. Even with all of that, I still love it and think it's a great deal and one of the best in dash double din headunits out there. It has a combination of features which seems to be hard to match for twice the price. None of the things I don't like are showstoppers and most could be fixed with a firmware update. I have modified it by replacing the key beeps with silence. The noise from the headunit was present with correctly set amp gains. After I turned the gains down, the hum was reduced. One thing I would like to see is an external processor from Pioneer which provides more than 3 bands of equilization, time alignment, and uses the digital output in the back of the headunit.

Tim


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

New additions include:
Pioneer AVIC-F90BT
Pioneer GEX-P10HD HD radio with antenna splitter
Pioneer CD-SB10 and Sirius SC-C1 Sirius radio adapters
Metra GMOS-04 OnStar adapter
PAC SWI-PS wired steering wheel interface

Tim


----------



## danno (Jan 25, 2009)

how did you disable the key beeps......i want to stab my f90 with a screwdriver.


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, my key beeps lasted 5 minutes before I got so fed up I decided to kill them.

Go here:
AVIC411.com • View topic - I Got Rid of my Key Beeps!

Download silence.wav, go into testmode, browse to your flash disk and replace the relevant sound files. The details are all in the thread above.

Tim


----------



## danno (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for that!


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Tim, more a question than a criticism, is there any induced noise caused by the close proximity of the power wire to the RCA's at the amps?

Regards...Marty


----------

